# Please help me ID this.



## htnguyen7 (Jun 22, 2019)

Title says it all. I've been battled common bermuda last year. Hopefully this is not it, which I think is the case since then leaf is quite big.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@htnguyen7 , the best news that I can give you is that I see absolutely no indication of Bermuda in any of those pics. 
I do think you are dealing with several weeds in the pics, but I can't give you a positive ID. Grassy weeds are tough because they often have a similar appearance.
My best guess for the last pic is tall fescue. My best guess for the second pic is poa annua.
You might hang around for a more decisive ID. On the other hand, one commonality of these grassy weeds is that it often takes gly to kill them, I.e., treatment is the same across multiple grass types.

If that is tall fescue, gly is your best option.
If the second pic is annua, then you could look into mesotrione, but you could probably just pull it.


----------



## htnguyen7 (Jun 22, 2019)

social port said:


> @htnguyen7 , the best news that I can give you is that I see absolutely no indication of Bermuda in any of those pics.
> I do think you are dealing with several weeds in the pics, but I can't give you a positive ID. Grassy weeds are tough because they often have a similar appearance.
> My best guess for the last pic is tall fescue. My best guess for the second pic is poa annua.
> You might hang around for a more decisive ID. On the other hand, one commonality of these grassy weeds is that it often takes gly to kill them, I.e., treatment is the same across multiple grass types.
> ...


Thanks so much buddy. I do have some TF in my yard so your guess is absolutely reasonable. I'm so so glad it's not common bermuda. That stuff was so hard to kill even with gly. I guess I'll just have to use the glove method to apply glyphosate on TF without placing much harm on my my KBG. I also do have Tenacity on hand for that PoA. 
Again thanks for your response.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

One looks like Bahia the other looks like Tall Fescue.


----------

